# Wear the fox hat!



## apothecary

Some of the Prince Charles jokes at the moment are a bit cruel, hopefully, this one' s different.

Much to the surprise of the board of govenors, Prince Charles agrees to open Launceston School's annual fete. The big day comes, the royal helicoptor lands and out steps Prince Charles. He's wearing a Harris tweed suite, brown brogue shoes, and has a dead fox on his head! The event is a great success, although everyone is dying to ask the obvious question. At the end of the proceedings, the chairman of the govenors escorts Prince Charles back to the royal helicoptor. 
"Tell me, your Royal Highness. " he asks, "How do you know what to wear on these ocassions?"
"Oh." Replies the Prince. "I ask mummy. She's a stickler for detail. I said, Mummy, I'm going to open a school fete. What should I wear? She replied, The Harris tweed suite and the brown brogue shoes. Where is this fete? I said, in Launceston. She repiled, Wear the fox's hat."

It may help if you can manage a regal accent, especially for the last line, if you haven't got the joke. In the meantime, I'm going to flee the Country before I get locked up in The Tower!


----------

